# Dish 522 Local Channels Guide Problem



## EAdamy (Mar 17, 2004)

I just replaced a Sony SAT-A3 DirecTv receiver with a Dish 522 and this is a neat piece of work!

I'm having a problem with the Albuquerque locals which Dish TS can't seem to fix and I'm wondering if this is not unique to my 522. My Program Guide shows 9 days of programming for all channels except my Dish locals. Program Guide for locals shows only 60-90 minutes of programming with "No Info Available" displayed for all future times. This is true for the locals as listed with 2 digit numbers and the locals listed with 88xx numbers. TS has had me do: power down reboot, power disconnect reboot, and power down overnight. Nothing has done the trick. When the system comes up, the 60-90 minutes is displayed. As time moves on through the day, the current 60-90 minutes is updated with programming info but nothing beyond.

I have a perfectly good OTA which I used with DirecTv, however I subscribed to the Dish locals to have the integrated Program Guide for use in recording. So far, I'm not getting this.


----------



## davec530 (Mar 17, 2004)

EA...
i'm having the same trouble....here is my post...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=213273#post213273

some replies so far, but nothing solid yet. i'll follow this thread, too, just in case.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Be patient give the system at least 24 hrs. to download the programming data. I also wish you alot of luck with that POS 522.


----------



## curtvanjr (Feb 28, 2004)

Have either of you two tried a switch test? I'm not sure what the test itself does, but it does force a program guide update.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

takes time to update if you recently activated,
also turn off your receiver at night to insure guide update


----------



## davec530 (Mar 17, 2004)

haven't tried the switch test. gonna try retiredTech's remedy...patience. =)
i've only been on for about 24 hours now, so i sorta figured it might take a little while to grab everything.


----------



## EAdamy (Mar 17, 2004)

retiredTech said:


> takes time to update if you recently activated,
> also turn off your receiver at night to insure guide update


Turning off the receiver for the night did the trick, thank you!


----------



## davec530 (Mar 17, 2004)

just to update...last night at 3am (my scheduled download time), i was watching the #2 tv, and it told me it needed to shut down and grab the download. when it finished up and came back on, all of my local guides were there! yay!

not sure why it didn't get them the FIRST night i had it. i thought i had it turned off.

i also realized last night that hitting the Power button on the #2 remote only turns off the receiver for the #2 tv, and not the #1 tv. i just figured the power button was the power button for the whole thing. guess not. =)


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Davec530 the way DISH has written the software for the 522 is basically as if it was two separate receivers. Each tuner operates as a standalone receiver.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

davec530 said:


> i also realized last night that hitting the Power button on the #2 remote only turns off the receiver for the #2 tv, and not the #1 tv. i just figured the power button was the power button for the whole thing. guess not.


 Come on, what if someone else was watching something on TV1 ??  As boba said, it's simply two receivers in one "box" (that share the hard drive for storage). There really seems to be no way to turn the box *off*. You can turn off each "tuner" but the box itself stays up and running.


----------



## davec530 (Mar 17, 2004)

lol...if someone else was watching TV1 in my house, that would mean i have a ghost!! 

yeah...i didn't even really consider that it functioned that way...makes good sense, though. sometimes the simple things elude me.


----------

